# [SOLVED] Asus UX550VE - Touchpad recognized as mouse

## adamk90

Hello,

I have just installed gentoo on my new laptop (i'm a gentoo newbie and linux newbie also). I was so happy for the new kernel version, because at last my battery and ac adapter was recognized correctly (laptop-mode and powerdevil could not work correctly without it), even the function buttons are working. However, I have problem with the touchpad, because it is recognized as mouse, not touchpad.

Related dmesg (grep -i elan) here:

```
[    0.571535] input: ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-7/i2c-ELAN1300:00/0018:04F3:3059.0001/input/input7

[    0.571815] hid-generic 0018:04F3:3059.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059] on i2c-ELAN1300:00

[    1.390848] usb 1-10: Product: ELAN:Fingerprint

[    1.390849] usb 1-10: Manufacturer: ELAN

```

I tried to disable the PS/2 Mouse from the kernel at all, but could not help, it was the same as above.

As xorg recognizes it as a pointer device, I tried to force it to load libinput (tried synaptics also) on it as touchpad, but this happened (from /var/log/Xorg.0.log):

```
[   835.760] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059 (/dev/input/event7)

[   835.760] (**) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   835.760] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059'

[   835.760] (**) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: always reports core events

[   835.870] (II) event7  - (II) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[   835.870] (II) event7  - (II) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (II) device is a pointer

[   835.870] (II) event7  - (II) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (II) device removed

[   835.884] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-7/i2c-ELAN1300:00/0018:04F3:3059.0001/input/input7/event7"

[   835.884] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[   835.884] (**) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[   835.884] (**) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   835.884] (**) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   835.885] (II) event7  - (II) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[   835.885] (II) event7  - (II) ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059: (II) device is a pointer

```

Do you have any suggestions on how to solve this? How to modify kernel or modify xorg.conf setup.. or problem lies anywhere else? There was a line in dmesg which suggested me to use i8042.nopnp... i tried it with no help.. then found a post that suggested to extend this with i8042.noloop i8042.nomux and i8042.reset, but did not help at all.

The touchpad is my biggest problem, but i have problem with a soundcard module disabling its powersave functionality:

```
[    0.403400] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.403401] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware], disabling runtime power management.

```

And i also have these mysterious aer errors.. i have found a bug report on it, but as i dont have gigabytes of logs from aer, i decided not to disable it (however, maybe my problem lies elsewhere with this, thus i wrote it here):

```
[    0.183457] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.378454] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER enabled with IRQ 122

[    0.378494] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: AER enabled with IRQ 123

[    0.378534] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: AER enabled with IRQ 124

[    0.586205] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[    0.586227] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[    3.475467] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[    3.475510] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731534] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731641] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731763] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731876] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731885] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731895] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731904] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731914] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731927] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731940] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[   62.731953] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924535] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924608] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924726] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924836] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924885] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924890] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924896] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924902] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924907] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924913] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924920] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.924926] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.939514] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  612.939529] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748566] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748682] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748791] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748796] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748801] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748806] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748810] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.748985] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750366] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750488] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750610] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750658] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750833] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.750935] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.751090] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.751146] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  640.751249] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.607812] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.607932] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608090] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608099] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608111] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608132] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608145] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.608154] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.610859] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.610884] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.610892] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.610899] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[  835.610907] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0

```

emerge --info output here:

```
Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16308244 total,  15192396 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 21 Dec 2017 18:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: bbb22982a7d07982da16e6b97febb95c20e6b76f

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi activities alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative djvu dri dts emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp git glamor glut gnuplot gpm gtk gzip iconv imagemagick ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg kde kipi kontact kwallet latex lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma plotutils pm-utils png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt5 readline ruby scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp sockets spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg tcmalloc tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vim-syntax vorbis webkit widgets wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci -vk output here:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 5910 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1970

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=10 <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: ec000000-ed0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0000000-00000000b1ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Skylake PCIe Controller (x16)

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Capabilities: [d94] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 591b (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1970

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

   Memory at eb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 40000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Process Address Space ID (PASID)

   Capabilities: [200] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [300] Page Request Interface (PRI)

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Skylake Processor Thermal Subsystem

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed320000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 127

   Memory at ed310000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at ed338000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pch_thermal

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed337000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at ed336000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11

   Memory at ed335000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126

   Memory at ed330000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Memory at ed334000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at ed333000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: ed200000-ed2fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: ed100000-ed1fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=6e, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: bc000000-ea0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000099ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PMC

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at ed32c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a171 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1970

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 128

   Memory at ed328000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at ed300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H SMBus

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   Memory at ed332000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at ed000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [250] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [258] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [420] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Capabilities: [900] #19

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Alcor Micro Device 6621

   Subsystem: Alcor Micro Device 6621

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at ed200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Latency Tolerance Reporting

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 8265

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 129

   Memory at ed100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number f8-34-41-ff-ff-8a-80-ea

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

Last edited by adamk90 on Sat Dec 23, 2017 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adamk90

full dmesg is here (EDIT: part of:):

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 (root@adamk) (gcc version 6.4.0 (Gentoo 6.4.0 p1.1)) #3 SMP Thu Dec 21 21:47:38 CET 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=000e7b3b-26a9-4269-98f6-b888488e632a ro rootfstype=ext4 i8042.reset i8042.nomux=1 i8042.npnp=1 i8042.noloop=1 quiet splash

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x008: 'MPX bounds registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x010: 'MPX CSR'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[3]:  832, xstate_sizes[3]:   64

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[4]:  896, xstate_sizes[4]:   64

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x1f, context size is 960 bytes, using 'compacted' format.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009c3ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009c400-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000346e3fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000346e4000-0x00000000346e4fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000346e5000-0x00000000346e5fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000346e6000-0x00000000398cefff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000398cf000-0x000000003a640fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000003a641000-0x000000003a68dfff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000003a68e000-0x000000003aea4fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000003aea5000-0x000000003b37efff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000003b37f000-0x000000003b3fefff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000003b3ff000-0x000000003fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f7ffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fe000000-0x00000000fe010fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000004beffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] random: fast init done

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 3.0.0 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. UX550VE/UX550VE, BIOS UX550VE.302 08/09/2017

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x4bf000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: write-back

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0080000000 mask 7F80000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   1 base 0040000000 mask 7FC0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 003C000000 mask 7FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 003B800000 mask 7FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WP  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x3b3ff max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff8a8e80096000] 96000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4570000, 0x4b4570fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4571000, 0x4b4571fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4572000, 0x4b4572fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4573000, 0x4b4573fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4574000, 0x4b4574fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4575000, 0x4b4575fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4576000, 0x4b4576fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x4b4577000, 0x4b4577fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37d2b000-0x37e8cfff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F05B0 000024 (v02 _ASUS_)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000003A6500B8 0000EC (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000003A67D5F0 000114 (v06 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000003A650230 02D3B9 (v02 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000003AE73C40 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000003A67D708 0000BC (v03 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x000000003A67D7C8 000044 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 0x000000003A67D810 0000C1 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000003A67D8D8 00003C (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A67D918 000359 (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FIDT 0x000000003A67DC78 00009C (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A67DD18 005F57 (v02 DptfTa DptfTabl 00001000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MSDM 0x000000003A683C70 000055 (v03 _ASUS_ Notebook 01072009 ASUS 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A683CC8 003159 (v02 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A686E28 002A78 (v02 PegSsd PegSsdt  00001000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000003A6898A0 000038 (v01 INTEL  KBL      00000001 MSFT 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x000000003A6898D8 000042 (v01 INTEL  EDK2     00000002      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A689920 000EDE (v02 CpuRef CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LPIT 0x000000003A68A800 000094 (v01 INTEL  KBL      00000000 MSFT 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WSMT 0x000000003A68A898 000028 (v01 INTEL  KBL      00000000 MSFT 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A68A8C0 000141 (v02 INTEL  HdaDsp   00000000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A68AA08 00029F (v02 INTEL  sensrhub 00000000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A68ACA8 000215 (v02 INTEL  TbtTypeC 00000000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 0x000000003A68AEC0 000034 (v01 INTEL           00000002 MSFT 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBG2 0x000000003A68AEF8 000054 (v00 INTEL           00000002 MSFT 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A68AF50 0000AE (v02 SgRef  SgPeg    00001000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x000000003A68B000 0000F0 (v01 INTEL  KBL      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TPM2 0x000000003A68B0F0 000034 (v03        Tpm2Tabl 00000001 AMI  00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000003A68B128 001E31 (v01 OptRef OptTabl  00001000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000004beffffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x4beffc000-0x4beffffff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000004beffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009bfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000346e3fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000346e6000-0x00000000398cefff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000003b37f000-0x000000003b3fefff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000004beffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x00000004beffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4163816

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 155 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3995 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3622 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 231757 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 61376 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3928064 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics memory at 0x000000003c000000-0x000000003fffffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x08] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-119

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009c000-0x0009cfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009d000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x346e4000-0x346e4fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x346e5000-0x346e5fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x398cf000-0x3a640fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x3a641000-0x3a68dfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x3a68e000-0x3aea4fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x3aea5000-0x3b37efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x3b3ff000-0x3fffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe010fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe011000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 37 pages/cpu @ffff8a933ec00000 s111000 r8192 d32360 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s111000 r8192 d32360 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4098599

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=000e7b3b-26a9-4269-98f6-b888488e632a ro rootfstype=ext4 i8042.reset i8042.nomux=1 i8042.npnp=1 i8042.noloop=1 quiet splash

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 16303912K/16655264K available (11085K kernel code, 1437K rwdata, 3616K rodata, 1228K init, 704K bss, 351352K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU event tracing is enabled.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 4352, nr_irqs: 2048, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 79635855245 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.001000] tsc: Detected 2800.000 MHz processor

[    0.001000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5616.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=2808000)

[    0.001000] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001000] ACPI: Core revision 20170728

[    0.034563] ACPI: 11 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.034577] Security Framework initialized

[    0.034578] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.034582] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.036194] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.036975] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.037028] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.037053] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.037173] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.037174] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.037177] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.037177] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.037181] mce: CPU supports 10 MCE banks

[    0.037189] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.037207] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.037209] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 8, 4MB 8

[    0.037209] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 0, 4MB 0, 1GB 4

[    0.037283] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 40K

[    0.038043] smpboot: Max logical packages: 2

[    0.038046] DMAR: Host address width 39

[    0.038047] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.038051] DMAR: dmar0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap 1c0000c40660462 ecap 19e2ff0505e

[    0.038052] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.038056] DMAR: dmar1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c40660462 ecap f050da

[    0.038057] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x00000039d99000 end: 0x00000039db8fff

[    0.038057] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x0000003b800000 end: 0x0000003fffffff

[    0.038058] DMAR: ANDD device: 1 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C0

[    0.038059] DMAR: ANDD device: 2 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C1

[    0.038060] DMAR-IR: IOAPIC id 2 under DRHD base  0xfed91000 IOMMU 1

[    0.038060] DMAR-IR: HPET id 0 under DRHD base 0xfed91000

[    0.038061] DMAR-IR: Queued invalidation will be enabled to support x2apic and Intr-remapping.

[    0.039549] DMAR-IR: Enabled IRQ remapping in x2apic mode

[    0.039549] x2apic enabled

[    0.039560] Switched APIC routing to cluster x2apic.

[    0.043650] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.053686] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.053690] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x9e, stepping: 0x9)

[    0.053732] Performance Events: PEBS fmt3+, Skylake events, 32-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.053758] ... version:                4

[    0.053759] ... bit width:              48

[    0.053759] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.053760] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.053760] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.053760] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.053761] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.053790] Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.053890] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.053927] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.053928] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.056250] smp: Brought up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.056250] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (44928.00 BogoMIPS)

[    0.057239] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.057239] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x346e4000-0x346e4fff] (4096 bytes)

[    0.057239] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x3a68e000-0x3aea4fff] (8482816 bytes)

[    0.057239] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.057239] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.057239] kworker/u16:0 (50) used greatest stack depth: 14064 bytes left

[    0.057239] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.057273] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.057440] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.058020] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.058021] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.058021] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.058078] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-7f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.058080] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.058086] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.061020] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.061052] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.061053] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.061053] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.061054] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.061057] ACPI: EC: EC started

[    0.061057] ACPI: EC: interrupt blocked

[    0.062789] ACPI: \: Used as first EC

[    0.062790] ACPI: \: GPE=0x23, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.062791] ACPI: \: Used as boot ECDT EC to handle transactions

[    0.064153] ACPI: Executed 38 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.074069] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.080118] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.080123] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933BA68000 000651 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.080260] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.080322] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU0: _OSC native thermal LVT Acked

[    0.081390] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.081394] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933BDAEC00 0003FF (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20160422)

[    0.081515] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.081635] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.081638] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933B94D000 000115 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Hwp  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.081742] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.081797] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.081800] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933B94D200 0001A4 (v02 PmRef  HwpLvt   00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.081900] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.082173] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.082177] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933BA68800 00065C (v02 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.082460] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.082570] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.082573] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933B94D400 000197 (v02 PmRef  ApHwp    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.082692] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.082808] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.082811] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8A933B94D600 00018A (v02 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.082930] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.085063] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.085096] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.085097] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.085129] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.085973] ACPI: Enabled 7 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.088109] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)

[    0.165276] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)

[    0.165539] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)

[    0.167332] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.167463] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.167593] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.167722] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.167851] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.168110] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.168230] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.168894] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169034] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169436] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169567] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169696] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169825] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.169955] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170085] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170215] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170345] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170645] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170774] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.170905] ACPI: Power Resource [WRST] (on)

[    0.183163] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-7e])

[    0.183167] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.183318] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeHotplug PME]

[    0.183457] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.183458] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration

[    0.183999] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.184000] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.184002] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.184003] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.184004] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff window]

[    0.184004] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff window]

[    0.184005] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-7e]

[    0.184012] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:5910] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.184305] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:1901] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.184341] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184498] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:591b] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.184507] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xeb000000-0xebffffff 64bit]

[    0.184511] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0x40000000-0x4fffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.184515] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.184639] pci 0000:00:04.0: [8086:1903] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.184649] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed320000-0xed327fff 64bit]

[    0.184846] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:a12f] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.184878] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed310000-0xed31ffff 64bit]

[    0.184978] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.185172] pci 0000:00:14.2: [8086:a131] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.185204] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed338000-0xed338fff 64bit]

[    0.185493] pci 0000:00:15.0: [8086:a160] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.185757] pci 0000:00:15.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed337000-0xed337fff 64bit]

[    0.186710] pci 0000:00:15.1: [8086:a161] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.186961] pci 0000:00:15.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed336000-0xed336fff 64bit]

[    0.187818] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:a13a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.187847] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed335000-0xed335fff 64bit]

[    0.187929] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.188082] pci 0000:00:17.0: [8086:a103] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.188110] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed330000-0xed331fff]

[    0.188121] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xed334000-0xed3340ff]

[    0.188132] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.188143] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.188154] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.188165] pci 0000:00:17.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xed333000-0xed3337ff]

[    0.188227] pci 0000:00:17.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.188372] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:a110] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.188495] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.188653] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:a112] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.188775] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.188931] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:a114] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.189053] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.189222] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:a152] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.189441] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:a121] type 00 class 0x058000

[    0.189461] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed32c000-0xed32ffff]

[    0.189652] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:a171] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.189684] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed328000-0xed32bfff 64bit]

[    0.189722] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [mem 0xed300000-0xed30ffff 64bit]

[    0.189779] pci 0000:00:1f.3: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.189955] pci 0000:00:1f.4: [8086:a123] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.190014] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed332000-0xed3320ff 64bit]

[    0.190086] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.190304] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:1c8c] type 00 class 0x030200

[    0.190317] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xec000000-0xecffffff]

[    0.190324] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190331] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190335] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.190340] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xed000000-0xed07ffff pref]

[    0.193025] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.193031] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.193036] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.193043] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.193676] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1aea:6621] type 00 class 0xff0000

[    0.194387] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed200000-0xed2000ff 64bit]

[    0.200297] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.200304] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.200883] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:24fd] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.201098] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed100000-0xed101fff 64bit]

[    0.201445] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.205331] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.205337] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.205472] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04-6e]

[    0.205478] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xbc000000-0xea0fffff]

[    0.205485] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0x50000000-0x99ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.207597] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207661] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.207715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207766] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207811] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207865] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207920] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.207974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.208474] ACPI: EC: interrupt unblocked

[    0.208502] ACPI: EC: event unblocked

[    0.208516] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x23, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.208517] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions and events

[    0.208577] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.208577] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.208577] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.208577] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.208577] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.208577] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.208577] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.208577] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.208577] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.208577] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.208577] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.208577] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.208577] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.208577] PTP clock support registered

[    0.208577] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.209342] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.209342] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.216556] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.217381] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009c400-0x0009ffff]

[    0.217382] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x346e4000-0x37ffffff]

[    0.217383] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x398cf000-0x3bffffff]

[    0.217383] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x3b3ff000-0x3bffffff]

[    0.217384] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x4bf000000-0x4bfffffff]

[    0.217496] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.217496] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.217496] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.217496] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.217496] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.217496] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 24.000000 MHz counter

[    0.219027] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.225353] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.225364] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.227983] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.228191] system 00:00: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.228192] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.228193] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.228194] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.228195] system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] has been reserved

[    0.228196] system 00:00: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.228199] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.228271] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.228274] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.228288] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.228314] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.228318] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.228440] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ATK3001 PNP030b (active)

[    0.228613] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.228614] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.228615] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.228615] system 00:05: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.228616] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.228617] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] could not be reserved

[    0.228618] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.228619] system 00:05: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.228620] system 00:05: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.228622] system 00:05: [mem 0xeffe0000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.228624] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.228653] system 00:06: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdabffff] has been reserved

[    0.228654] system 00:06: [mem 0xfdad0000-0xfdadffff] has been reserved

[    0.228655] system 00:06: [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

[    0.228656] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe01ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.228657] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe036000-0xfe03bfff] has been reserved

[    0.228658] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe03d000-0xfe3fffff] has been reserved

[    0.228659] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe410000-0xfe7fffff] has been reserved

[    0.228661] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.228924] system 00:07: [io  0xff00-0xfffe] has been reserved

[    0.228926] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.229888] system 00:08: [mem 0xfdaf0000-0xfdafffff] has been reserved

[    0.229889] system 00:08: [mem 0xfdae0000-0xfdaeffff] has been reserved

[    0.229891] system 00:08: [mem 0xfdac0000-0xfdacffff] has been reserved

[    0.229893] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.230841] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.235378] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.235465] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 04-6e] add_size 1000

[    0.235469] pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.235471] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.235472] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.235474] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.235476] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.235479] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.235493] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.235503] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.235508] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.235517] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04-6e]

[    0.235521] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.235526] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xbc000000-0xea0fffff]

[    0.235530] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0x50000000-0x99ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.235537] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.235538] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.235539] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.235540] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff window]

[    0.235540] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff window]

[    0.235541] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.235542] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xec000000-0xed0fffff]

[    0.235543] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.235543] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xed200000-0xed2fffff]

[    0.235544] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xed100000-0xed1fffff]

[    0.235545] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.235546] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xbc000000-0xea0fffff]

[    0.235546] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0x50000000-0x99ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.235666] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.235776] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.235915] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.235996] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.236051] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.236083] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.236132] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.236253] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.236253] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.236254] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.236254] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.236264] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.236902] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.236927] Unpacking initramfs...

[    0.369500] Freeing initrd memory: 1416K

[    0.369516] DMAR: ACPI device "device:7f" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.0

[    0.369518] DMAR: ACPI device "device:80" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.1

[    0.369528] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.369530] software IO TLB [mem 0x306e4000-0x346e4000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8a8eb06e4000-ffff8a8eb46e3fff]

[    0.369791] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 5 fixed counters, 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.369792] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    0.369792] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    0.369793] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    0.369793] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    0.369793] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain psys 2^-14 Joules

[    0.370203] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2879c5f06f2, max_idle_ns: 440795220049 ns

[    0.371498] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.372839] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.372877] audit: type=2000 audit(1513893597.372:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.373195] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    0.374517] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.374523] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.374523] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.374529] ntfs: driver 2.1.32 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.374632] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.377328] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 247)

[    0.377329] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.377329] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.377354] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.377355] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.377355] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.378454] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER enabled with IRQ 122

[    0.378494] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: AER enabled with IRQ 123

[    0.378534] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: AER enabled with IRQ 124

[    0.378550] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    0.378599] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.379223] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.379278] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.379319] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x11142120

[    0.379319] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x9E

[    0.379749] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.379838] power_supply AC0: uevent

[    0.379839] power_supply AC0: POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=AC0

[    0.379842] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.381552] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:17/PNP0C09:01/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.382652] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.382684] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.382702] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.382720] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.382729] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.382749] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.382788] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.384129] (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[    0.384203] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.384204] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

[    0.386092] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    0.386095] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    0.390316] power_supply AC0: power_supply_changed

[    0.390324] power_supply AC0: power_supply_changed_work

[    0.392311] power_supply AC0: power_supply_update_gen_leds 1

[    0.392314] power_supply AC0: uevent

[    0.392314] power_supply AC0: POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=AC0

[    0.393609] power_supply AC0: prop ONLINE=1

[    0.394219] power_supply BAT0: uevent

[    0.394220] power_supply BAT0: POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=BAT0

[    0.394226] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.395242] Console: switching to colour dummy device 150x80

[    0.401255] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.401255] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.403370] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.403400] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.403401] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware], disabling runtime power management.

[    0.406044] power_supply BAT0: power_supply_changed

[    0.406047] power_supply BAT0: power_supply_changed_work

[    0.406048] power_supply BAT0: power_supply_update_bat_leds 2

[    0.406051] power_supply BAT0: uevent

[    0.406052] power_supply BAT0: POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=BAT0

[    0.406054] power_supply BAT0: prop STATUS=Discharging

[    0.406055] power_supply BAT0: prop PRESENT=1

[    0.406057] power_supply BAT0: prop TECHNOLOGY=Li-ion

[    0.406058] power_supply BAT0: prop CYCLE_COUNT=14

[    0.406059] power_supply BAT0: prop VOLTAGE_MIN_DESIGN=15400000

[    0.406061] power_supply BAT0: prop VOLTAGE_NOW=15400000

[    0.406062] power_supply BAT0: prop POWER_NOW=0

[    0.406063] power_supply BAT0: prop ENERGY_FULL_DESIGN=73766000

[    0.406064] power_supply BAT0: prop ENERGY_FULL=71009000

[    0.406065] power_supply BAT0: prop ENERGY_NOW=71009000

[    0.406067] power_supply BAT0: prop CAPACITY=100

[    0.406068] power_supply BAT0: prop CAPACITY_LEVEL=Normal

[    0.406069] power_supply BAT0: prop MODEL_NAME=ASUS Battery

[    0.406070] power_supply BAT0: prop MANUFACTURER=ASUSTeK

[    0.406071] power_supply BAT0: prop SERIAL_NUMBER= 

[    0.411641] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170818 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.413405] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.413644] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    0.413682] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

[    0.413713] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:12/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5

[    0.415837] loop: module loaded

[    0.416265] intel-lpss 0000:00:15.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.416962] idma64 idma64.0: Found Intel integrated DMA 64-bit

[    0.420859] intel-lpss 0000:00:15.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.421063] idma64 idma64.1: Found Intel integrated DMA 64-bit

[    0.424900] ahci 0000:00:17.0: version 3.0

[    0.430635] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.435300] ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 1 ports 6 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.435302] ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo only pio slum part ems deso sadm sds apst 

[    0.435709] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.435750] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xed333000 port 0xed333100 irq 126

[    0.435784] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.435784] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.435792] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.435792] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.435799] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    0.435799] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    0.435872] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.435872] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.435887] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.435890] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.435903] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.436074] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.436232] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.437454] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00109810

[    0.437459] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.437965] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.437966] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.437967] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.437968] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    0.437969] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.438228] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.438344] hub 1-0:1.0: 16 ports detected

[    0.439557] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.439614] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.439639] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.439640] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.439641] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.439641] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    0.439642] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.439724] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.439772] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.440428] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.440438] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.440457] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP030b:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.440458] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.442000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.442808] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

[    0.442886] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.443356] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.443478] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.443483] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.443909] IR NEC protocol handler initialized

[    0.443909] IR RC5(x/sz) protocol handler initialized

[    0.443909] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    0.443910] IR JVC protocol handler initialized

[    0.443910] IR Sony protocol handler initialized

[    0.443910] IR SANYO protocol handler initialized

[    0.443910] IR Sharp protocol handler initialized

[    0.443911] IR MCE Keyboard/mouse protocol handler initialized

[    0.443911] IR XMP protocol handler initialized

[    0.446830] (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[    0.446950] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.37.0-ioctl (2017-09-20) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.446968] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    0.446992] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

[    0.448282] intel_pstate: HWP enabled

[    0.448299] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.448475] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.448475] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.482850] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    0.571535] input: ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-7/i2c-ELAN1300:00/0018:04F3:3059.0001/input/input7

[    0.571815] hid-generic 0018:04F3:3059.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN1300:00 04F3:3059] on i2c-ELAN1300:00

[    0.571996] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[    0.572155] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x1

[    0.572200] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 9.0

[    0.572230] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x21

[    0.573150] input: Asus WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input8

[    0.573367] asus_wmi: Number of fans: 0

[    0.574772] input: Asus Wireless Radio Control as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/ATK4002:00/input/input9

[    0.576214] intel_telemetry_core Init

[    0.576214] intel_telemetry: version 1.0.0 loaded

[    0.576318] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain package

[    0.576320] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain core

[    0.576321] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain uncore

[    0.576322] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain dram

[    0.577830] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.578046] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)

[    0.578096] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.578187] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.579348] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.579471] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.579869] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    0.579891] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.580752] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.580930] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.580950] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.581905] microcode: sig=0x906e9, pf=0x20, revision=0x5e

[    0.582126] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    0.582137] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    0.582137] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    0.583974] sched_clock: Marking stable (583969431, 0)->(595703063, -11733632)

[    0.584416] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.586205] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[    0.586215] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e0(Transmitter ID)

[    0.586217] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:   device [8086:a110] error status/mask=00001001/00002000

[    0.586219] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)

[    0.586221] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:    [12] Replay Timer Timeout  

[    0.586227] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=00e0

[    0.586232] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: can't find device of ID00e0

[    0.750041] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.751335] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.751338] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.751340] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.751731] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    0.753037] ata1.00: ATA-10: Crucial_CT525MX300SSD4,  M0CR060, max UDMA/133

[    0.753039] ata1.00: 1025610768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.757302] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.757305] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.757307] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

```

----------

## adamk90

Any ideas? I can provide further details if necessary.

----------

## adamk90

Compiling HID multitouch into kernel solved the touchpad issue.. however, now i have graphics flaws.. for example, in kde, when i do make menuconfig and press constantly the up or down buttons, then the cursor dissappears until i release the button. Sometimes texts become unreadable.. dont know what causes this.. Xorg.log doesnt show nothing, dmesg neither.

----------

## anthonyk

Hi apologies for raising an old thread, do you still have details for the system you were running, for example the kernel .config settings? I'm stuck on a similar problem but I can't get it to detect my touchpad, it looks like you were more successful and I'd like to find what the difference is. (My issue is here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8216402.html#8216402 ) thanks

----------

